# muskegon,



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

TC I have to agree with you. I have no problem with him on the river either. seems I run into him everytime I fish the MO and he has always been courteous. My point is his reports are too descriptive for peak times in the season and this is bringing in guys by the hundreds. Never thought I'd see the MO turn into a 6th St or Tippy Dam.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

> The best steelheaders that I know will tell most people that did not catch anything for the day, even if that person just watched them land one.LOL


What I hate is when you're down low in a river and fishing a spot that everybody passes by, and your bobber drops just as some boat is passing by and you've said, "haven't touched a thing all morning." Meanwhile, Mr. Fish is down there chomping away and you're forcing yourself not to set the hook and give it away. :yikes::lol:

Alpha...have you ran into those idiots on the lower Mo that just buzz up and down river and marking on a GPS where ever they see someone fishing?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Alpha...have you ran into those idiots on the lower Mo that just buzz up and down river and marking on a GPS where ever they see someone fishing?


Wow...that is truly pathetic.....


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Wow...that is truly pathetic.....


And pathetically true, unfortuneately.


----------



## Fishbone (Oct 10, 2008)

Alpha Buck said:


> Yeah, when you spoon feed people how to, when, and where on the internet this is what you get. It seems more people are finally starting to realize this but it might just be too late for a chance at any kind of solitude on some of these rivers. I love it when guys post how to catch the fish but do not give the reports, and then cry when the river or pier is too packed. If you spoon feed a million readers only on how to do it odds are some of them will find the area you are fishing anyways, and within a year the stretch that used to be very lightly fished will be full of waders or boaters. Sure you might be a so called "sportsman" for giving this info out but at what cost.
> 
> I remember when very few people fished for biter kings in the rivers. You could plan on going up north to some prime areas and not see many people at all, if you did they did not know how to catch them anyways. A few guides and whistle blowers really screwed that deal up.
> 
> The best steelheaders that I know will tell most people that did not catch anything for the day, even if that person just watched them land one.LOL


----------



## modo1221 (Jan 17, 2003)

If you really want all of what you all have posted to end we can do that.

All that needs to be done is only aloud one to fish a spot for 20 minutes then move to the next spot. I saw each one of you out there. Fishing 600 yard runs and complaining that someone set you on you 200 feet away. Getting on the water an hour before day light to get that secret spot that no one fishes are you kidding me. I know of two boats that fished two days in the same hold all day limiting out taking them to the truck and going back out and doing it again. How many fish do you need? How many fish do you guys have to take and then complain that their are no fish in the river. WAKE UP.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

modo1221 said:


> If you really want all of what you all have posted to end we can do that.
> 
> All that needs to be done is only aloud one to fish a spot for 20 minutes then move to the next spot. I saw each one of you out there. Fishing 600 yard runs and complaining that someone set you on you 200 feet away. Getting on the water an hour before day light to get that secret spot that no one fishes are you kidding me. I know of two boats that fished two days in the same hold all day limiting out taking them to the truck and going back out and doing it again. How many fish do you need? How many fish do you guys have to take and then complain that their are no fish in the river. WAKE UP.


You're right, that limit out, go the truck and go back out is ridiculous--and illegal. There's been a CO going up and down the river checking licenses lately, I trust you got the MC #'s of this boat and reported it? 

As for people sitting on spots all day, sometimes that's what you have to do when it's crowded. I mean, I know that river pretty well and if I get into a spot that I know holds fish consistently, then I stay put for awhile. Personally, I know you didn't see me complaining cuz I haven't had a problem yet with someone setting up on me. 

I could care less if someone drops in 200' below me. Now, if there's 40 miles of river and they feel they need to drop anchor 20' above or below me, then we've got a problem, ya know? 200' is one thing, 20' is another. Like I said though, I haven't had that problem yet...which is surprising! :lol:


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Regarding the jabs at a local guide that is probably one of the friendliest and courteous guys on the river, I just think its sad that there are "guides" from all over the state advertising to be experts on the Muskegon. Guides with Lansing, Royal Oak, Saginaw, Flint, etc addresses. There are some good and bad guides that live in the Newaygo area, mostly good guides that spend a lot of time on the river and have fished it a lot. Then there are the "guides" that drive an hour or three to meet their clients, with little, if any knowledge of the river other than the ability to look for gravel. I would venture to guess that a lot of the clutter in the parking lot was the latter.


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Flyfisher said:


> Regarding the jabs at a local guide that is probably one of the friendliest and courteous guys on the river, I just think its sad that there are "guides" from all over the state advertising to be experts on the Muskegon. Guides with Lansing, Royal Oak, Saginaw, Flint, etc addresses. There are some good and bad guides that live in the Newaygo area, mostly good guides that spend a lot of time on the river and have fished it a lot. Then there are the "guides" that drive an hour or three to meet their clients, with little, if any knowledge of the river other than the ability to look for gravel. I would venture to guess that a lot of the clutter in the parking lot was the latter.


BINGO--we have a winner! 90% of the guides you see on the water right now, you won't see the rest of the year or next winter. Come next April though, they'll be back...


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> BINGO--we have a winner! 90% of the guides you see on the water right now, you won't see the rest of the summer. Come next *OCTOBER* though, they'll be back...


fixed


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Flyfisher said:


> fixed


Eh, not like it is now. Right now there's far, far, faaaaaaar more traffic on the upper Mo than you'll ever see during salmon season. Ain't that a *****? October is when the bulk of the transient gypsy guide caravan flocks to the Big M.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> Eh, not like it is now. Right now there's far, far, faaaaaaar more traffic on the upper Mo than you'll ever see during salmon season. Ain't that a *****?


Maybe next steelhead season we can actually fish for chromers while everyone else is casting to graveled up salmon? Its been a couple of years since a good fall run...we are due!


----------

